# Tyler Koontz - Composer/Producer



## TRKStudios (May 4, 2016)

A bit new to posting on the site here but visit it often to stay up to date with the latest sample libraries. I currently work full time for a music production company based in LA and score films on the side when I can. Website of mine below along with a link to my SoundCloud. Thanks and looking forward to exploring the site!

www.tylerkoontzmusic.com
http://www.soundcloud.com/tylerkoontz (www.soundcloud.com/tylerkoontz)
www.facebook.com/FilmTracks

*Tyler Koontz*
Composer/Producer
Orlando, FL


----------



## Hannes_F (May 5, 2016)

Hi Tyler, welcome to the forum and have a good time here!


----------



## TRKStudios (May 5, 2016)

Hannes_F said:


> Hi Tyler, welcome to the forum and have a good time here!



Thanks so much Hannes_F, looking forward to exploring!


----------



## stonzthro (May 5, 2016)

Welcome Tyler - some really nice music on your site!


----------



## TRKStudios (May 7, 2016)

stonzthro said:


> Welcome Tyler - some really nice music on your site!



Thanks for the welcome and compliment stonzthro!


----------

